# need brighter pink sublimation



## bamasales11 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm brand new to sublimation printing, ordered a printer & got my 1st order to do a softball team shirts, they want neon pink, I used coral draw & used the brightest pink I could find but when I put it on a shirt it's not bright or neon, is there a setting or something, or did I receive the wrong info that sublimation would be almost as good as screen printing? I appreciate your advice.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

bamasales11 said:


> I'm brand new to sublimation printing, ordered a printer & got my 1st order to do a softball team shirts, they want neon pink, I used coral draw & used the brightest pink I could find but when I put it on a shirt it's not bright or neon, is there a setting or something, or did I receive the wrong info that sublimation would be almost as good as screen printing? I appreciate your advice.


So many issues - the ink, profile, etc will determine the vibrancy of colors. With that said relying on colors you see on the screen to be the same as you print is a losing battle. You need to print am RGB color chart - I belive MutliRip has one on their web site to print that has a PDF key to the RGB values of each color.

What you see on the screen will not be the same as you print - you really need to print a color chart.

Your on the right track. Screen printing and vinyl crushing are on their last leg when it comes to team sports apparel.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

bamasales11 said:


> I'm brand new to sublimation printing, ordered a printer & got my 1st order to do a softball team shirts, they want neon pink, I used coral draw & used the brightest pink I could find but when I put it on a shirt it's not bright or neon, is there a setting or something, or did I receive the wrong info that sublimation would be almost as good as screen printing? I appreciate your advice.


You didn't mention your platform, as Riderz mentioned your gonna have to swatch it for your colors ... but if your ink won't hit the color, it can't hit the color.

Others like US Sublimation (if wide format) offer these if you don't want to go the Sawgrass route. The claim is that these colors are are ideal for creating high-visibility safety apparel ... 

SubliJet IQ Fluorescent Ink Cartridges for Epson 4880

Once these are in the printer though on wide format or on a Epson 4880 you end up with a dedicated setup, so unless you are doing enough volume it may not be a good fit.

Never used them so can't vogue for them, I just know they exist.

Others that use these might chime in, would be interesting to see the comments.


----------



## bamasales11 (Mar 16, 2013)

thanks, only plan on doing ball uniforms seasonal so my plan may not work out, I don't think there going to settle, the want really bright pink, but thanks


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

What printer do you have? If you're using a RIP, you can turn off your ICC profile which will help yield a brighter color but a flourescent ink will likely be needed.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

danielschelin said:


> What printer do you have? If you're using a RIP, you can turn off your ICC profile which will help yield a brighter color but a flourescent ink will likely be needed.


Good point. If not using a RIP and/or on desktop system also easy enough to turn the ICC off in the graphic app or in Power Driver if Sublijet. Let the inks run "full throttle".


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

mgparrish said:


> Good point. If not using a RIP and/or on desktop system also easy enough to turn the ICC off in the graphic app or in Power Driver if Sublijet. Let the inks run "full throttle".


Thanks Mike for the insight. I've never run the Sublijet driver so I don't know its full capabilities. Keep in mind that the inks will still not be "Full Throttle" as sawgrass suggests (unless they are not restricting the inks in any way) because you need built in restrictions or you would be over-inking the page. That is why a RIP is so beneficial. Because you control where you are restricting the inks based on the drop in Lab. You then maximize gamut without over-inking. 

B.Regards,
Daniel Schelin

Digitally Driven, LLC.
702-234-3178


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

danielschelin said:


> Thanks Mike for the insight. I've never run the Sublijet driver so I don't know its full capabilities. Keep in mind that the inks will still not be "Full Throttle" as sawgrass suggests (unless they are not restricting the inks in any way) because you need built in restrictions or you would be over-inking the page. That is why a RIP is so beneficial. Because you control where you are restricting the inks based on the drop in Lab. You then maximize gamut without over-inking.
> 
> B.Regards,
> Daniel Schelin
> ...


Yes, so likely would need to tweak some in the printer driver itself or set down saturation and such in the graphic app if the ink was running on the paper, but it's do-able.


----------

